# Soundbar Recommendations - 2 Channel Only!



## LordX (Jan 12, 2012)

Hey all - just put up a 50' no name TV in my living room. The sound is tinny as to be expected.

This is a room where my kids play - so no subwoofer will be going in here - so I just need a 2 channel stand alone sound bar.

I would like to spend around $100. A little more isn't a problem if the gain in sound quality is tremendous.

Can anyone recommend one with good (good enough) sound that doesn't have known issues? I was looking at the Boston Accoustics TVee 10 system and it appears that the unit randomly switches inputs..... not something I want to deal with - I want to set it and forget it.

ALSO - Since this is only 2.0 stereo sound, I will be using the Stereo mini-jack sound output from the TV - so the soundbar I get will need the mini-jack input.


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

LordX said:


> Hey all - just put up a 50' no name TV in my living room.


Wow! A fifty foot TV in a living room! Cool! But if it were mine I'd name it "Jumbo". 


LordX said:


> The sound is tinny as to be expected.
> 
> This is a room where my kids play - so no subwoofer will be going in here - so I just need a 2 channel stand alone sound bar.
> 
> ...


So.. 2.0, no sub, stereo mini jack, at $100. See, the thing is, most here are into a bit more of the home theater stuff and won't go near a $100 soundbar, which makes it pretty hard to get a recommendation around here. Others of us are professionals in the HT industry, and unless we worked for Big Box store, we won't sell $100 soundbars, and won't install them either. It doesn't mean your needs are less important, just that they're a bit out of our world.

Now I'm sure having said that someone will now post a recommendation. Which is part of why I just wrote this.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Try Vizio


----------



## FJR (Jul 5, 2012)

Does the TV have optical (Toslink) audio outs? A Yamaha YAS101 would be $200 (see Crutchfield for example) but I believe it only accepts coax and optical. It is quite good for a basic soundbar. I have two.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

LordX said:


> I would like to spend around $100. A little more isn't a problem if the gain in sound quality is tremendous.


Since all you're looking to do is make the TV louder -- and aren't concerned about fidelity -- that can probably be accomplished. Klipsch makes a soundbar called the Powerbar One that might suffice.


----------

